# Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Pike-Serie soll zu "Alien der Woche"-Episoden zurückfinden



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Pike-Serie soll zu "Alien der Woche"-Episoden zurückfinden*

						Während Star Trek: Discovery und Star Trek: Picard staffelübergreifende Geschichten erzählen, soll die geplante Serie um Captain Pike zum Einzelepisodenformat zurückkehren. Star Trek: Strange New World transportiere zudem den Optimismus der Originalserie. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Pike-Serie soll zu "Alien der Woche"-Episoden zurückfinden*


----------



## Rollora (23. August 2020)

Die Ankdündigungen zu den neuen Star Trek Filmen oder Serien klingen im ersten Moment immer wieder super.
Aber nachdem ich mehrfach optimistisch war bin ich diesmal vorsichtig.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (23. August 2020)

Eigentlich kann es ja nur besser werden.


----------



## slasher (23. August 2020)

Hoffen wir mal das beste. Allerdings hatte ich das bei ST: D und ST: P das gleiche erhofft, und sagen wir mal nett, es war totaler Murks. Kein Star Trek sondern irgendwelcher Sci-Fi.
Mit dem eigentlich Star Trek haben die neuen Serien eigentlich gar nichts mehr gemein, sondern nur das grobe Universum.

Und im Endeffekt, sie können es nicht mehr schlimmer machen! ....Hoffe ich...


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2020)

> Ob Strange New Worlds, deren Dreharbeiten 2021 starten sollen, wie Discovery hierzulande bei Netflix läuft, bleibt noch abzuwarten. Star Trek: Picard läuft bereits nicht mehr bei Netflix, sondern bei Amazon Prime.



Ich hoffe mal das die Serie auf Prime kommt und nicht Netflix. Für mich wäre das besser.


----------



## iago (23. August 2020)

Hat bei Next Generation ja auch gut funktioniert. Freue mich hauptsächlich auf den Cast, da muss es nicht immer irgendein universumsbedrohendes Über-Szenario sein.


----------



## Nuallan (23. August 2020)

IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann es ja nur besser werden.



Das dachte ich nach Discovery auch. Dann kam Picard und Lower Decks. Trash-Filme wie "Skyscraper" haben auf Rotten Tomatoes ne höhere Audience-Score als alle diese drei Serien. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Ich bin mittlerweile sicher das Kurtz-Trek sogar noch schlechter werden kann. Er findet einen Weg. Und statt die Reißleine zu ziehen gibt CBS ihm noch mehr Serien. Läuft.


----------



## sfc (23. August 2020)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Alex Kurtzman, der bisher ausschließlich Müll produziert hat, auch diese Serie an die Wand fahren wird.


----------



## paladin60 (23. August 2020)

Nachdem mich Lower Decks positiv überrascht hat freu ich mich auf die Pike Serie.
In Discovery waren die Episoden mit ihm schon verdammt gut, da dürfte eine eigene Serie ganz interessant werden vor allem gibts dann endlich wieder ein hübsches Schiff und nicht dieses "Ding" das aussieht als hätte man ein Klingonenschiff mit einem Frachter fusioniert.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. August 2020)

Yo. Ich warte auf Staffel 3 von The Orville.


----------



## Gamer1970 (23. August 2020)

Schon wieder Kurtzman? Hauptsache-was-Unerwartetes-egal-ob-es-überhaupt-Sinn-ergibt-Kurtzman? Da bin ich ja mal nicht gespannt.


----------



## Nuallan (23. August 2020)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Yo. Ich warte auf Staffel 3 von The Orville.



Manchmal träume ich von einem Zeitrang wo Seth Macfarlane der Showrunner für Star Trek ist, und bin einfach nur happy. Aber dann wache ich wieder in diesem Kurtzman-Strang auf und fühle mich ungefähr so hohl wie die Drehbücher die er absegnet.


----------



## Bluebird (23. August 2020)

ja genau , es liest sich so als wenn die ewig gestrigen nur ein Problem damit gehabt hätten das sie diesen unglaublich komplexen Storys nicht Folgen konnten und man den Zuschauern die etwas Dumm zu sein scheinen nun wieder ein Format bieten will das auch sie verstehen , ich meine Discovery und Picard war ja auch nur für wirklich Intelligente Zuschauer ! 
Ich hab mir ja einiges an Discovery angeguckt und Pike war noch mit das beste , wenn die Serie dieses ewige alle (alten Weißen) Männer bashing weg lässt kanns was werden der Pike Schauspieler an sich kann zumindest was ! umso trauriger werde ich sein wenn sie auch das gegen die wand fahren ...


----------



## Hotohori (25. August 2020)

Also ich mag einzelne/doppelte Episoden lieber, weil man dann mehr unterschiedliche Stories erzählen kann. Daher bin ich nicht so der Fan einer einzelnen großen Story, da man in dem Setting so viel mehr erzählen könnte. Außerdem hat man so die Chance auch mal sehr gute Stories zu haben, die einen selbst mehr ansprechen. Bei nur einer Story hast du entweder eine gute oder eine schlechte bzw. eine die dich anspricht oder nicht.

Außerdem empfinde ich kleinere Stories in 1-2 Folgen als deutlich interessanter für einen rewatch. Da kann ich mir an einem Abend, wenn ich gerade Bock habe, eine bestimmte Episode ansehen. Das ist bei Discovery und Picard so nicht machbar.

Eigentlich wundert mich dieser eine Story über eine Staffel Trend etwas. Sonst ist der Trend doch eher so, dass die heutige Gesellschaft nur noch eine kurze Aufmerksamkeitsspanne hat, da sollte man doch dann annehmen, dass ihnen kurze Stories, also kleinere Happen, lieber ist.

Das erste mal richtig bewusst welches Serien Format ich lieber mag, wurde mir bei einer inzwischen älteren Serie, die nach der 1. Staffel auf eine Story in einer Staffel gewechselt ist. Ab da machte sie mir sehr viel weniger Spaß.


----------

